# Henry Coe Race Sept 19th. USA Cycling Sanctioned



## grichards (Jul 22, 2009)

SVBRC is hosting the Henry Coe Mountain Bike Challenge at the south (Gilroy) side of Henry Coe Park on Sept 19th, 2009. Please join us. The race is selling quickly and is limited to 150 riders due to parking. The price goes up $5.00 on Sept 12th.

This is the first race there in many, many years. Come have fun, food, etc. Our events have been very well received with quick timing and nice medals 3 deep in each age group.

This is a USA cycling sanctioned event, so come get points here! Please bring your license to the event.

Here is more information:
http://www.svbikeandrunclub.com/races/2009/Henry_Coe_Mountain_Bike_Challenge.aspx

Thanks
Greg Richards


----------

